# Bionic's Launcher Graphic for Launcher Pro



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

I am trying to recreate the appearance of the launcher from the bionic for Launcher Pro. I have tooled around the leaked rip of the system dump and looked inside the BlurHome2.apk. There is a file inside called hotseat.png that looks like it might be the default graphic but the color fade is baby blue not grey like what is seen on the actual phone.

View attachment 2646


Digging around on the Launcher Pro forums I found the white fade that is used inside of the app drawer (and shown in some of the early leaked images) and adapted it for Launcher Pro's 5 icons.

View attachment 2647


What I'm looking for is the bottom with or without the shadows.

View attachment 2648


I am running a CM7 Droid 3 Blur theme so the only thing missing is the launcher to get me a better looking Bionic. I did a side by side of my DX and the Bionic this week. I may not have LTE or a dual core but at least I don't have a Pentile screen.

Thanks!

Edit: My bad. Please move this out of the Theme forum and put in the general forum.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

The dock is actually just a small vertical graphic that gets stretched by the system to fill the dock space (hs_bkgnd.png within BlurHome.apk\res\drawable-hdpi). But you're in luck because I had to manually stretch it for my D3 Blur theme. See attached.


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you very much. I added the drop shadows in from the blurhome.apk, hs_drop_shadow_normal.png below the icon positions. The placement is not perfect but I will fix it when I have a bit more time.

View attachment 2717


Thanks again.

Edit: Wow... placement was really off. I moved them so now much closer to where they should be.


----------



## dscarfogliero (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you please post all of the files when you are done. I would love to have this too!

Also, where did you get the Bionic theme from?


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

I am running the blurgb tm theme on CM 7

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1021507

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

